# I still love you, Cubs.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though you broke my little heart again. Why, why, . We'll get em' next year. :|


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought the Cubs were a high school team. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You're a high school team.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You're a high school team.


Good one fixed! :lol: You are a popo head. Poor fixed is so upset he can't even muster up a good comeback anymore. Next year is a long ways away, but I somewhat feel your pain, except my team can't even win a game.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Even though you broke my little heart again. Why, why, . We'll get em' next year. :|


I too love the cubbies, love to play them in the playoffs! Yeah baby, Phillies are going down starting tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The same thing will happen again next year fix.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Until the change cities and burn that staduim the curse will continue.... :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

We'll be a better team next year. . . Go Cubbies. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You guys should be happy because they can always play T-ball or something. :wink:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll live and die a CUBS fan, regardless of how many lunch bets I lose. Next year baby.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> I'll live and die a CUBS fan, regardless of how many lunch bets I lose. Next year baby.


Next year it dinner at Ruby's!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Your on. I like my STEAK medium/rare.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be sure and remind you when you order our dinners. -_O- :wink:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats why we all like to have you come down to see us while were in Utah deer/elk hunting. Pure confidence and a good sense of humor.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixedblade, I'm sorry for your heartbreaking loss this year. Next year is a new season.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> Fixedblade, I'm sorry for your heartbreaking loss this year. Next year is a new season.


cubfan has been saying that for 100 years. -/|\- -/O_-


----------

